# Pics of my fiddler crabs



## MartinW (Mar 22, 2006)

My fiddler crabs are doing really well! I also recently got a new digital camera, here's some pics of my crabs:


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

They look great! 

I am so happy they are doing well.. Makes me miss my old guy


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

NICE!! are they freshwater only? or do they require a bit of saltwater too


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

that type of crab does need brackish water to do well.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

He's coming to get you!!


----------

